# Petroleum Refinery Engineering ,W.L Nelson, 4th Edition



## عثمان الراوي (3 ديسمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
Download from this Link:​ 
http://*rapidshare*.com/files/30488328...tion.part1.rar
http://*rapidshare*.com/files/30502626...tion.part2.rar
http://*rapidshare*.com/files/30543378...tion.part3.rar
http://*rapidshare*.com/files/30549315...tion.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30824013...tion.part5.rar​


----------



## اهم اهم (22 فبراير 2010)

سلمت يداك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عماد عبدالمنعم (27 فبراير 2010)

الربط لا يعمل أرجو إعطا ربط أخر وهذا عمل كبير


----------



## عثمان الراوي (27 فبراير 2010)

هذا رابط يعمل

*(کتاب Nelson)* 
http://rapidshare.com/files/30824013...tion.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30549315...tion.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30543378...tion.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30502626...tion.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30488328...tion.part1.rar​


----------



## علاء الدين ارادت (27 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## safa aldin (28 أبريل 2010)

الأخ العزيز عثمان الراوي ...... ألرجاء رفع الكتاب على رابط سهل مثل 4shared او غيره و بارك الله فيك .


----------



## aseel_33 (3 مايو 2010)

ahmed


----------



## kusayaltaee (15 يونيو 2010)

يا اخي ارجو ان ترفع الكتاب على رابط اخر في عندي مشكلة مع الرابيدشير ارجوك ساعدني في الحصول على الكتاب


----------



## علا حمزة (13 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## يوسف الجزائري (24 يونيو 2011)

نريد الكتاب على رابط اسهل من الربيدشير المزعج وجزاكم الله خير


----------

